# What is a normal Progesterone level for 7 wks PG??



## CandiceCan (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi, my progesterone level is 12.8 at 7 weeks. I am now 9 weeks and no signs of bleeding, miscarraige. The midwives want me to go on a progesterone pill for the rest of the trimester but i am not really convinced that I need it. They said that I am low normal...what is the range for other pg women? I have researched on the internet and come up with all sorts of differnt numbers. So my question is what is your experience levels at about 7 weeks?? I feel like I have plenty of morning sickness btw which i think indicates a healthy progesterone level.


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

Not sure if you checked this one out, but it's an excellent resource...
http://repro-med.net/papers/progest.php#graph

I only got my levels tested early on (14, 16, 20-something DPO), and my levels were really high- like 26 and 28. But I still went on a supplement because of past miscarriages. I don't think m/s is necessarily an "indicator" though.


----------



## CandiceCan (Jul 12, 2005)

Thank you for the graph, that is helpful and certainly does look like I am low. As far as a progesterone supplement do you mean you took a prescription pill? Did it make you super sick?


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

I just took suppositories. They were actually a fairly low dose (25mg 2x/day...so 50mg daily) compared to what some people take. But I never felt any side effects. The only bad part is they're kind of a pain...inconvenient, I mean.


----------



## SSM (May 6, 2007)

That is a pretty low level for 7 weeks. I have always had low progesterone and they try desparately to keep me over 20.
Progesterone in pill form is pretty close to useless. The dose you would have to take to actually increase your levels is ridiculous. Tell the midwifes you'll go for it but you want biologically identical NATURAL progesterone suppositories. You MAY have to get them from a fertility clinic (or find the pharmacy that compounds for the fertility clinic)
I take a much higher dose than the pp but the only side effect I notice is skin irratation and a non existent sex drive--but the sex drive could just be pregnancy related.
I've had bad morning sickness with each of the pregnancies I've lost and the worst morning sickness I ever had was with a progesterone level of 6.


----------

